# Holster research



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw a local LEO with a 3rd generation Glock in a leather holster (Basket weave). It appeared that it had a light on the rail because the holster was bigger on that end. Anyone have a idea who the manufacture may be?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Several companies make duty holsters matching that description (I assume it was a duty holster...?). Off the top of my head, I can think of three:

http://www.donhume.com/products/ProductsList.cfm?action=Browse&CategoryID=3
http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=7945
http://www.safariland.com/duty/holsters.aspx


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike.


----------

